# Is Back-up Camera a Standard feature on Cruze Diesel?



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Pretty sure it is. I don't remember seeing it as an option when I bought mine; it was just there.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Usually the camera is bundled into some kind of package. Maybe called something like "Technology package". I don't know if that package is standard on diesels or not. It might be a common add-on, but I wouldn't bet that it couldn't be ordered without it. If you're looking at a car, look for the black lump that is the rear view camera clinging like a bat
just above the license plate and just left of center.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think the back up camera was a part of the convienance package, my 15 has the lines on the screen with back up camera, my 14 Eco didn't have the lines.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

One write-up said it was part of both the Technology and Convenience package. However, if you're buying used, you probably won't have a listing of what packages the car came with.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Most if not all diesels were bundled with the required package.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Good question, now I can't remember. I want to say it was/is. I don't remember it being in one of the options I got on mine.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well luckily, you can still Build Your Own 2015 Cruze on Chevy's site (if you know where to find it, link posted below) - by doing so, this confirmed that the Backup Camera is part of the 2LT/Diesel Convenience Package, and (at least in 2015, but I believe this was the same in 2014) included heated mirrors and auto-dimming rear-view mirror. 

The Safety package included the backup sensors (rear park assist), rear cross-traffic alert, and blind spot detection.

http://www.chevrolet.com/2015-cruze-compact-car/build-your-own.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Diesel falls under 2LT and 15 is the 1st year of the guide lines. There was one guy who said he knew of a 2014 LTZ with them but I've only seen/heard of a 14 who had his radio fail and the new one had it. 


Sent from my iFail using Tapatalk App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Well luckily, you can still Build Your Own 2015 Cruze on Chevy's site (if you know where to find it, link posted below) - by doing so, this confirmed that the Backup Camera is part of the 2LT/Diesel Convenience Package, and (at least in 2015, but I believe this was the same in 2014) included heated mirrors and auto-dimming rear-view mirror.


If you select the 1LT, you also have the option of the technology package - which also includes the backup camera. But the tech package isn't available on the diesel - I assume it's because it's "baked in". (And the convenience package is $300 cheaper - probably because the camera is already installed.)

So, I think the answer is, at least for 2015, yes, all normal diesels have backup cameras. (I'm not making any promises about fleet builds.)

My guess is that OP is looking at a used car. Which is why I showed how to look for the camera. A used car ad is far more likely to have pictures than listing the packages.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

It seems as though the 2LT package is a VERY common option package with the diesel's, but NOT standard.

On edit: It looks like the Diesels get the 2LT exterior and interior packages but the 2LT Diesel Driver Convenience Package is not included standard...

I seem to have found one that does not have it... If I buy it I'll let you guys know...


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

No it is not. A buddy of mine does not have it with his diesel.


----------



## Dunebuggy09 (Apr 13, 2016)

My 14 Diesel does not have a backup camera on it


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

CruzeDan said:


> Most if not all diesels were bundled with the required package.


My second (mine) doesn't, the first (hers) does, both 14 diesels. I guess I should compare the stickers to see what is different between them.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I can confirm another diesel (mine) with no backup camera. I bought mine with zero options.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Okay I have both window stickers on the desk. Hers has the 2LT Driver convenience package, mine does not. The back up camera is part of that package.


----------



## NH_Diesel (Nov 6, 2013)

diesel said:


> I can confirm another diesel (mine) with no backup camera. I bought mine with zero options.


Zero options may be the way to go! No chance for the electrical issues I'm experiencing with the LTZ (lol).


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Isn't the backup cameras mandated by the government that all news cars have them as required/standard equipment by 2018?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> Isn't the backup cameras mandated by the government that all news cars have them as required/standard equipment by 2018?


Something like that. But that doesn't mean that GM won't play the option game until then.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

May 2018- which translates to the 2019 model year. Most manufacturers have already made them standard, Chevy is slowly across the lineup.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzeDan said:


> May 2018- which translates to the 2019 model year. Most manufacturers have already made them standard, Chevy is slowly across the lineup.


I know I've seen one car manufacturing crow about how all their cars have backup cameras. But right now I'm not finding it. I would have thought that would have pushed Chevy into making it standard.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I had thought it was standard on all the Diesel Cruzes...


----------

